# rolls in poop



## musser1972 (May 4, 2011)

My Peetee loves to roll in poop. He doesn't roll in his own, but if he finds strange dog poo, he rolls in it. He also rolls in horse poo when he finds it. He rolls in it until it's all caked around his neck and everywhere.... Does anyone else have this issue???


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Luckily no but mine likes a dead worm to roll on,have you tried a pet corrector it's a blast of air that makes a loud sound and distracts them ?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dog rolls in everything.. dead fish, duck poop, you name it. When he is looking like he might roll in something gross I tell him to "leave it" and he eventually learned to walk away from it.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I know Pablo has rolled in atrocious things, and wound up smelling to high heaven. If you watch for the shoulder drop before they start, you can give a sharp command (I use "AAACK!") and call them to you (praise profusely if they listen, of course).

If you get a chance to read Dr. Patricia McConnell's book, _The Other End of the Leash_, she addresses this - she (an animal ethologist from University of Wisconsin) feels that it's an effort to communicate wealth and access to superior resources, i.e. "Just look at the cool stuff _I've_ got!" Kind of like olfactory bling. Good luck with Peetee!


----------



## musser1972 (May 4, 2011)

I figured he wasn't the only one  I just can't for the life of me figure out why he would want another animals feces all over him. 

I thought maybe since he is such a small animal, he may have an instinct to sort of protect himself by doing this. Maybe he figures he is safe from anything attacking him if he smells and has poop all over him  

He usually only does this when we are out walking in the woods looking for mushrooms or whatever. He loves to run wild in the woods, but he will inevitably find a pile of something to roll in. He should know by now that if he does it, he gets a bath as soon as he gets home. That doesn't seem to stop him though


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

From my understanding, those types of odors is what they are attracted to. Kind of like perfume. Yoshi will get a poo piece every so often and take it to his bed. Kinda like he is freshining up his place, LOL


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Their concept of "gross" is so much different than ours. Kali is always disappointed when we don't let her eat poop on our walks in the woods..."Why take me to a place that puts snacks out if I can't eat any?" It's kind of like the sample ladies at Sam's Club!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

We do dead earth worms, too. When Gracie 'stops, drops and rolls', I know I'm going to find a worm underneath her. It will always be dry and very dead, but she loves them.

No poop here, but I have had dogs in the past who would roll in any kind of poop other than dog poop if given a chance.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

"Rolls In Poop" kind of sounds like "Dances With Wolves." Very Kevin Costner LOL!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster rolls on all sort off things dead in the yard never poop but he finds other things and he really does alot of continues rolling on it


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please try thr produvt defer. It breally works. OUrchis think its a reeat. Itbisloaded with vitamins and tastes byummy to them,Please keep me updated.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please try thr product defer. It breally works. OUrchis think its a treat. s Itsbisloaded with vitamins and tastes yummy to them,Please keep me updated.


----------



## poppys mum (Apr 29, 2011)

My little angel has been caught eating it! I get the feeling she would still do it now if I left any lying around?


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, dear, I had to laugh!! My Bichon girl, Lacy, would roll in cat poop any time she found it. She would turn her head and dive into it on one side of her head and roll over, putting it all down one side of her head and body. Wheeewww ... what mess. I had to watch her like a hawk. Lavender Chihuahua has tried to roll in something she found in the yard, but I spoke to her and stopped her (so far). Cosmo Bichon picks up everything, but has not tried to roll in anything. Goodness, they do keep us on our toes, don't they!!

Jeanette


----------



## musser1972 (May 4, 2011)

Well last night Peetee was throwing his chew toy around (he does that with a lot of his toys) and then he started rolling all over it.... I don't get what that's all about either  

He sure is a funny little guy and nothing he does really bothers me, even rolling in poop occasionally. The only thing I really wish he would stop doing is scratching my face when he wants attention and I'm busy doing something else. No matter how short I keep his nails they are still sharp and it HURTS. 

My girlfriend is actually jealous of the relationship I have with Peetee. I have 4 kids and she says Peetee gets more attention than anyone in the house... I tell her that he gives me more love than anyone in the house  That is the truth! No one is ever more excited to have me around than my Peetee.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yep My Rardar does this he rolls in it and will come in stinking.The other day I am you stink and what do I find on the side of his neck poo.Then I have two that eats it Nomo(Radar's son) loves to eat we have to watch him like a hawk to make sure he don't eat any.And then Harry loves to get cat poop out of the litter box.So we have to keep an eye on him to.


----------



## musser1972 (May 4, 2011)

Nomo looks like Peetee 

View attachment 5657


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

My three are definitely worm fans. That seems to be the only thing they do it over, but it smells pretty bad... lol.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

musser1972 said:


> Nomo looks like Peetee
> 
> View attachment 5657


Aww yes he does PeeTee is a cutie


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I have some stinky dog treats that one of my girls loves rolling all over. Very funny to see! Better than poo I guess.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

check this out, it is interesting
Why Dogs Love to Roll in Smelly Stuff by Ron Kurtus - Succeed in Understanding Behavior: School for Champions


----------



## musser1972 (May 4, 2011)

Good link. Peetee definitely has the hunting instinct. He loves to eat crickets in the summer time  He stalks them in the yard and pounces on them and digs down in the grass to eat them. It's really funny. I don't stop him. It's good protein. He is also quick to try and catch birds, squirrels, rabbits or anything else that comes into the yard.


----------

